# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Best time of the day to take nolva/clomid

## mmnjtwa

Would it make much of a difference to take the dose of clomid and nolvadex in the morning as opposed to right before bed or even midday? I was thinking before bed because when you are sleeping is when your natural testosterone is being built up, but it most likely doesn't make a difference.

Also should you split the dosage every 12 hours, or just take the ed dose once a day? I haven't seen any half life information about either to be readily available. Just wondering because I start my pct tomorrow.

thanks in advance

----------


## shadey33

Makes no difference mate take it anytime only once a day.

----------


## mmnjtwa

That's what I figured... I've done it in the past, but was just double checking.. thank you

----------


## lifterjaydawg

I usually take research chems at night. But i think its all personal preference.

----------


## Swifto

I didnt notice a difference, but I take mine before going to bed.

----------


## freakinhuge

I also take mine before bed, but whatever works for you.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

I take mine first thing in the morning, but that is just because it makes me feel like I can feel it working. All mental.

----------


## alpenguy

I took clomid for the first time this year(with Nolva) and didnt react very well to the sides. I found that taking before bed lessened the sides for me

----------

